# here we go again, "upgrade"



## Road Guy (Nov 11, 2015)

Well we had some type of cyber bot "hack" yesterday. I apologize for the craziness..

Working on getting everything back to normal, appreciate your patience !

If the site looks "really bad" check your compatibility view settings for IE - I believe it looks better with Compatability View turned off for this site.

Easiest way to get the site back running was to update to the newer software version- which is a gigantic pain.

Tapatalk is down, have to reinstall it..

Let me know what other issues you are having!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 11, 2015)

Try to post issues here that do not necessarily involve passwords so that the "team" can address if others are unavailable.


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 11, 2015)

the tapatalk app does not seem to be working yet


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 11, 2015)

The "Unread Posts" function lists the most recent posts in order instead of the threads themselves.  Really annoying to read through when you have the spamfest thread going at the same time.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 11, 2015)

yeah that's bad, hopefully there is a fix.. will look

also tapatalk should be good to go now


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 11, 2015)

since we are looking for things which appear or are different:


previously each thread would show the users who were currently in the thread; and

used to be able to be able to copy and paste a up to date post count per each thread (this is only really useful for the spam threads)


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 11, 2015)

Hopefully a number of these nuances will be fixed when an actual theme is loaded.  Presently it is operating under the "default".


----------



## MetsFan (Nov 11, 2015)

NJmike PE said:


> since we are looking for things which appear or are different:
> 
> 
> *previously each thread would show the users who were currently in the thread; and*
> ...


Ok stalker


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 11, 2015)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> The "Unread Posts" function lists the most recent posts in order instead of the threads themselves.  Really annoying to read through when you have the spamfest thread going at the same time.


You can filter the content type you want to see for your own profile.  You can also view as "condensed" vs. the expanded view I believe.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 11, 2015)

I forgot how much I used tapatalk - and it was only one day!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 11, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> You can filter the content type you want to see for your own profile.  You can also view as "condensed" vs. the expanded view I believe.


Condensed is the same thing, just smaller windows.


----------



## Supe (Nov 11, 2015)

Is the new EB skin "whiter" than before?  Between EB and the new MS Office, I am experiencing some serious computer eye strain where I never did before.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 11, 2015)

let me get everything sorted out and well make some color adjustments.. and I like to refer to it as {pale}


----------



## Supe (Nov 11, 2015)

I like to refer to it as {retina-searing}.


----------



## itinerant (Nov 11, 2015)

On the old site there was an option on the right "View latest posts" or something like that. It seems to be missing on this new version.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 11, 2015)

itinerant said:


> On the old site there was an option on the right "View latest posts" or something like that. It seems to be missing on this new version.


It's still there, only now called "unread content".


----------



## itinerant (Nov 11, 2015)

Thanks. I just looked at it


----------



## kevo_55 (Nov 11, 2015)

Chrome seems to work pretty good here.


----------



## MetsFan (Nov 11, 2015)

I like that the page fits the screen on mobile.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 11, 2015)

Anyone good with HTML? I can't make that banner at the top right do what I wanted to do


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 12, 2015)

Road Guy said:


> Anyone good with HTML? I can't make that banner at the top right do what I wanted to do


What are you trying to make it do?  Center it on the main page?


----------



## Lumber Jim (Nov 12, 2015)

The banner is behind the "buttons" and makes it difficult to see the "buttons" to sign in or access your profile

you're welcome for the technical speak...


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 12, 2015)

I was trying to put it just left iff those buttons- i cant find where the code is for those things.. Played with it all night  . Ill move it someplace else... Gotta be able to pay the bills


----------



## Supe (Nov 12, 2015)

Just make it a second footer


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 12, 2015)

Road Guy said:


> I was trying to put it just left iff those buttons- i cant find where the code is for those things.. Played with it all night  . Ill move it someplace else... Gotta be able to pay the bills


I'll look at it.  I don't have any adverts on my business website but I do use notification and other types of banners.  Let me know where the code resides.  The new 4.0 version is all jacked up with regard to the menu structure.


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 12, 2015)

I also noticed that most of our emoticons are gone


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 12, 2015)

NJmike PE said:


> I also noticed that most of our emoticons are gone


They are still there, just click the "categories" then click Emoticons.

:Chris:


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 12, 2015)

like all things new it will take some time to get used to the new layout and locations


----------



## Lumber Jim (Nov 12, 2015)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> They are still there, just click the "categories" then click Emoticons.
> 
> :Chris:


:bananalama:        Whew, I was scared for a minute there... Thanks DEX


----------



## kevo_55 (Nov 12, 2015)

:facepalm:


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 13, 2015)

there is also no post count within the threads.


----------



## csb (Nov 17, 2015)

How do I go to the last unread post in a thread?


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 17, 2015)

Pull my finger


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 18, 2015)

click the star or circle near rthe thread title


----------



## csb (Nov 18, 2015)

Thank you! I was so frustrated and could only get the hover "latest post" option.


----------



## MetsFan (Nov 18, 2015)

The thread title font color is white, so it blends in with the background.


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 19, 2015)

did the calendar go away or am I just missing it?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 19, 2015)

We did miss MP's birthday yesterday.


----------



## mudpuppy (Nov 19, 2015)

Yeah, I've been crying in the corner.... Just kidding, not a big deal!


----------



## matt267 PE (Nov 19, 2015)

Happy Birthday MP.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 19, 2015)

Can you all not see the calendar on the right just below the side ads?


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 19, 2015)

just today's birthday...no searchable calendar



Road Guy said:


> Can you all not see the calendar on the right just below the side ads?


did the calendar go away or am I just missing it?


----------



## mudpuppy (Nov 19, 2015)

The calendar link is currently at the top of every page, but it's in black text on a dark blue background so it's really hard to see.


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 19, 2015)

well i'll be damned  I didn't see that before you pointed it out.  must be going color blind


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 19, 2015)

I like this color theme.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 19, 2015)

&amp; I got my spinning avatar back..


----------



## MetsFan (Nov 20, 2015)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> I like this color theme.


Yeah, I like the darker blue.


----------



## P-E (Nov 20, 2015)

MetsFan said:


> Yeah, I like the darker blue.


Not quite mets blue though.


----------



## MetsFan (Nov 20, 2015)

power-engineer said:


> Not quite mets blue though.


Haha, that's true.


----------



## Krakosky (Nov 20, 2015)

How do I get back to the mobile option?  It used to be at the bottom of the page.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Nov 20, 2015)

Krakosky said:


> How do I get back to the mobile option?  It used to be at the bottom of the page.


I could not find it either, so I am giving tap talk another shot.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 20, 2015)

Either they did away with the old mobile option or i cant find it.. Not sure why they have to change and rename every fuxking time they do an update


----------



## Krakosky (Nov 20, 2015)

I like the look of the site on tapatalk but can't figure out how to see all of the threads.  It's more like a Facebook newsfeed style.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 20, 2015)

I just go to "timeline" and you see all the recent stuff


----------



## Lumber Jim (Nov 24, 2015)

Is there a way to see who "likes" the things I post? (Not that it happens very often...)  

I miss that feature.


----------



## Supe (Nov 24, 2015)

Lumber Jim said:


> Is there a way to see who "likes" the things I post? (Not that it happens very often...)
> 
> I miss that feature.


Mine still shows it next to the "like this" button?


----------



## Lumber Jim (Nov 24, 2015)

All mine shows is that "2 people like this". Who they are is now a mystery.


----------



## Supe (Nov 24, 2015)

Strange.  I can clearly see that the two lovebirds (matt267 and NJmike PE) liked your last post.


----------



## matt267 PE (Nov 24, 2015)

Supe said:


> Strange.  I can clearly see that the two lovebirds (matt267 and NJmike PE) liked your last post.


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 24, 2015)

Supe said:


> Strange.  I can clearly see that the two lovebirds (matt267 and NJmike PE) liked your last post.


you can honestly see that? I cannot, same as LJ


----------



## matt267 PE (Nov 24, 2015)

Supe most have magic powers because I can't see the names either.


----------



## Supe (Nov 24, 2015)

I am the chosen one!


----------



## matt267 PE (Nov 24, 2015)

looks Photoshopped.


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 24, 2015)

looks like a hologram


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Nov 24, 2015)

I can't see it either.  Just shows up as two people liking the post, go figure.


----------



## envirotex (Nov 24, 2015)

Can't see the names, either. 

Also, how do you change the settings so that when you are in the "Unread Content", clicking on the thread goes to the last post instead of the first post in a thread?


----------



## mudpuppy (Nov 24, 2015)

envirotex said:


> Can't see the names, either.
> 
> Also, how do you change the settings so that when you are in the "Unread Content", clicking on the thread goes to the last post instead of the first post in a thread?




I think it's the same for the unread content view as in other views:



snickerd3 said:


> click the star or circle near rthe thread title


----------



## Supe (Nov 24, 2015)

What browser are you folks using where its not showing up names?  Chrome here.


----------



## matt267 PE (Nov 24, 2015)

Firefox


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 24, 2015)

matt267 said:


> Firefox


why? he didn't cause this


----------



## matt267 PE (Nov 24, 2015)

NJmike PE said:


> why? he didn't cause this


But he should fix it.


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 24, 2015)

ok, but don't fire him


----------



## csb (Nov 24, 2015)

I'm on Chrome and I can see the names.


----------



## matt267 PE (Nov 24, 2015)

I just tried with Chrome and Explorer and I can't see the names with either.


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Supe (Nov 24, 2015)

I guess only the cool kids can see the names.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 24, 2015)

I see the names with Chrome.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Nov 24, 2015)

Supe said:


> I am the chosen one!
> 
> View attachment 7626


I'm on the firefox bandwagon and can't see the names.

If I knew the names I would say thank you more often. (Thanks Matt and Mike!!)

The new upgrade has made me a less courteous person...

I urge the EB Jedi to fix the situation as quickly as possible.

I fear the worst if the problem is not soon addressed...

:vadar:


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 24, 2015)

Also using Chrome but cannot see the names.  I am curious if this is linked somehow to various user permissions.


----------



## Supe (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 24, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> Also using Chrome but cannot see the names.  I am curious if this is linked somehow to various user permissions.


I think it is. there is a settings page that I found, but I do not have permission to change toggle it

http://


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 24, 2015)

That's a notification option though, not a display config.  Meaning, you could set-up like an auto-email notification if someone liked a post you made.  This isn't necessarily linked to just seeing who liked the post.


----------



## Supe (Nov 24, 2015)

I do have that checked off.  However, I was screwing around with those settings right after we got the refresh, so I was probably in before everyone was locked out.


----------



## csb (Nov 24, 2015)

Is everyone else seeing the naked girl av for Road Guy?


----------



## matt267 PE (Nov 24, 2015)

csb said:


> Is everyone else seeing the naked girl av for Road Guy?


You lie


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 24, 2015)

I can't post 2 images in the same reply.


----------



## csb (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 24, 2015)

Epic...


----------



## csb (Nov 24, 2015)

Sorry. I lost sight of trolling Matt and got sidetracked.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 24, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> That's a notification option though, not a display config.  Meaning, you could set-up like an auto-email notification if someone liked a post you made.  This isn't necessarily linked to just seeing who liked the post.


Ok, I think I fixed it for some (including myself).  Let me know if there are others that still can't see the reputation names.


----------



## matt267 PE (Nov 25, 2015)




----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 25, 2015)

matt267 said:


>


QFT, nice job Jedi


----------



## kevo_55 (Nov 25, 2015)

Hmm, let's try this out.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Nov 25, 2015)

NJmike PE said:


> QFT, nice job Jedi


This!!!


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 25, 2015)

where did the NSFW thread go?


----------



## matt267 PE (Nov 25, 2015)

NJmike PE said:


> where did the NSFW thread go?


http://engineerboards.com/index.php?/topic/22466-funny-pic-thread-the-be-mindful-where-you-read-version/


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 25, 2015)

NJmike PE said:


> where did the NSFW thread go?


Asks the guy who is actually AT work....


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 25, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> Asks the guy who is actually AT work....


true, but nobody here monitors that stuff


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 25, 2015)

Monitors? Is this the hallway in middle-school?


----------



## FLBuff PE (Nov 25, 2015)

Where is your bathroom pass?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 1, 2015)

Can we reactivate the "Like" notifications? I like knowing when/if someone liked something I posted. The toggle for it is greyed out and needs an admin to change.

Now I only get a notification if someone quotes me.

Also, I may have a "moderator" title, but I can't seem to find any of the thread moderator tools like Hide, Delete, Edit, etc.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 1, 2015)

I will look at this. 

Moderator tools should either be under your screen name (top right-hand menu) or next to the "quote" "edit" buttons as "Options".


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 1, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> I will look at this.
> 
> Moderator tools should either be under your screen name (top right-hand menu) or next to the "quote" "edit" buttons as "Options".


I only have those for my posts. 
 

Edit: I do have access to the Moderator CP under my screen name on the top right, but that doesn't let me do anything in an active thread.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 1, 2015)

^ what about the small tick boxes for each post in a thread?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 1, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> FUCKING PIECE OF SHIT. I CAN'T DELETE THESE QUEUED UP QUOTES.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 1, 2015)

This is what I see:


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 1, 2015)

^ blocked.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 1, 2015)

See if the notification settings are now changed.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 1, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> ^ blocked.


It's Photobucket. I'll see if I can post it somewhere else.



knight1fox3 said:


> See if the notification settings are now changed.


Yes (I toggled it on)


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2015)

does it be working for you now?


----------



## JHW 3d (Dec 10, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> Ok, I think I fixed it for some (including myself).  Let me know if there are others that still can't see the reputation names.


I still cannot see who "liked" posts. Looks like some people were "fixed" but not all?


----------



## JHW 3d (Dec 10, 2015)

Also cannot see Post Number. No one seems to have complained about that one...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 10, 2015)

JHW3 said:


> I still cannot see who "liked" posts. Looks like some people were "fixed" but not all?


I will check on this, but may not get to it right away.  Gotta love grad school finals week.



JHW3 said:


> Also cannot see Post Number. No one seems to have complained about that one...


For some reason this was removed.  Working on a fix to restore that feature.


----------



## JHW 3d (Dec 10, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> I will check on this, but may not get to it right away.  Gotta love grad school finals week.
> 
> For some reason this was removed.  Working on a fix to restore that feature.


Thanks, and no rush... good luck on finals!


----------



## blybrook PE (Dec 10, 2015)

Have one that's primarily TT specific:  A good portion of Sap's posts don't show up unless quoted.  They show up fine for me when I login to the website though.

As for the post numbers, they show up in TT, but not on the website (running the current version of TT).

Give that grad school stuff hell Fox! 

EDIT - This post is mostly informational.  No repair work really needed, I have a work around for seeing Sap's posts.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 10, 2015)

I have the same issue


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 12, 2015)

JHW3 said:


> I still cannot see who "liked" posts. Looks like some people were "fixed" but not all?


Try it again when you have a chance.


----------



## JHW 3d (Dec 12, 2015)

Works on tapatalk and web. Thanks!


----------



## JHW 3d (Jan 5, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> JHW3 said:
> 
> 
> > Also cannot see Post Number. No one seems to have complained about that one...
> ...


Any update on the post number fix? Thanks in advance..


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 5, 2016)

you mean post # within a thread?


----------



## JHW 3d (Jan 5, 2016)

Yeah. I can see post numbers in tapatalk but not web view


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 9, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> you mean post # within a thread?


Ya.  Looking more into it, the new version requires an app/hook.  &lt;smh&gt;

There are a couple of the free variety out there.


----------



## Mangano (May 26, 2016)

Ramnares P.E. said:


> I can't see it either.  Just shows up as two people liking the post, go figure.






NJmike PE said:


> looks like a hologram






matt267 PE said:


> looks Photoshopped.






Supe said:


> I am the chosen one!
> 
> View attachment 7626


How does one "like" a post on these boards.  I can't figure it out.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (May 26, 2016)

Bottom right of the post has a blue rectangle that has a heart and says "Like this"


----------



## snickerd3 (May 26, 2016)

I think that one is post count related.    I know editing is paid membership benefit


----------



## NJmike PE (May 26, 2016)

click the button


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 2, 2016)

whats weird is that it doesn't show me "who" liked them?  does everyone elses do the same?


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 2, 2016)

mine tells me who liked what


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 2, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> whats weird is that it doesn't show me "who" liked them?  does everyone elses do the same?


There's a setting in the ACP that changes the "visibility" for particular member groups (Admin in your case) to see who liked a post.  Not sure why it just isn't enabled by default or at least enabled by default for admins, but maybe that's part of the "feature".


----------



## MetsFan (Jun 2, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> whats weird is that it doesn't show me "who" liked them?  does everyone elses do the same?


Mine does.  Can you tell who liked your post now?  Does it give you the notification at the top?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jun 2, 2016)

I see the likes.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 2, 2016)

That's because I enabled it for the rest of you. LOL 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## JHW 3d (Dec 20, 2016)

Lumber Jim said:


> Is there a way to see who "likes" the things I post? (Not that it happens very often...)
> 
> I miss that feature.


@Road Guy @knight1fox3 

Anyone else notice this "feature" has come back? I cannot see "like" names...


----------



## User1 (Dec 20, 2016)

I can see when I click the like tally


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Dec 21, 2016)

JHW 3d said:


> @Road Guy @knight1fox3
> 
> Anyone else notice this "feature" has come back? I cannot see "like" names...


Yep.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 21, 2016)

It has to do with what type of user classification you are. And some of it might be linked to post count, I don't recall. However, if you recently went from "Supporting Member" to "Veteran", then I think the whole seeing "likes" issue persists.


----------



## JHW 3d (Dec 21, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> It has to do with what type of user classification you are. And some of it might be linked to post count, I don't recall. However, if you recently went from "Supporting Member" to "Veteran", then I think the whole seeing "likes" issue persists.


So it's a perk... or a bug?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 21, 2016)

JHW 3d said:


> > 5 hours ago, knight1fox3 said: It has to do with what type of user classification you are. And some of it might be linked to post count, I don't recall. However, if you recently went from "Supporting Member" to "Veteran", then I think the whole seeing "likes" issue persists.
> 
> 
> So it's a perk... or a bug?


Depends on the day...

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 21, 2016)

give it a whirl now   sorry I am a lazy website message board owner sometimes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## User1 (Dec 22, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> give it a whirl now   sorry I am a lazy website message board owner sometimes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Can we twirl instead of whirl?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Dec 22, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> give it a whirl now   sorry I am a lazy website message board owner sometimes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I see the names again.  I think it had changed before because, like Fox said, my status went from supporting member back to veteran.  But the names are back now.


----------

